# Wie ein Table an/überspringen?



## Cedric_RE (28. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe letzte Zeit mit dem Dirtbike angefangen, nur komme ich bei unsen knappen zwei Meter weiten Table nicht rüber egal mit was für eine Geschwindigkeit ich drauf los fahre.  Gibt es da eine Technik? Weil viele sagen das ich springe wie wenn ich Downhill fahren würde, andere sagen ich muss mir den Table wie nen BunnyHop vorstellen. 

Vielleicht gibt es welche die mir dabei helfen können.


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2010)

Ein aktiver Absprung sollte es schon sein. Also kurz vor dem Table mit dem ganzen Körper tief gehen, auch die Federung etwas einfedern. Kurz vor der Absprungkante dann abdrücken, sodaß das Rad genau an der Kante abhebt. Aber nicht vom Rad abdrücken, sondern vom Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. September 2010)

Zwei schöne Videos für die ersten Dirtversuche:

*http://de.sevenload.com/videos/toOEEUK-Trixionary-with-Jay-Hoots*

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXc1_UF6xXg"]YouTube        - Bikeskills.com - How to jump a mountain bike.[/nomedia]*

Und hier alle Basics für Tricks und Sprünge (bei Related Videos sind die Parts 2 - 5 dabei):
*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikOj83jDde0"]YouTube        - Tricktionary (1 or 5)[/nomedia]*


----------



## NeverEnough (29. September 2010)

einfach machen, so gings mir auch und jetzt klappts  
zieh mal dein hinterrad weiter an dich. vielleicht hilft das


----------



## jason_wurzel (30. September 2010)

Oh ja, das hab ich bei meinen ersten Bikeparkbesuchen dieses Jahr auch schon festgestellt, dass das wichtig ist. Blödes Gefühl, wenn sich die Pedale von den Schuhen in der Luft entfernen, weil man a) sich nicht richtig ein"klemmt" in die Pedale und b) eben vom Rad und nicht vom Boden abspringt =)


flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber nicht vom Rad abdrücken, sondern vom Boden


----------



## Cedric_RE (30. September 2010)

zu A.) Wie einklemmen?

Zu B.) Wie ist das gemeint? Weil ich vom Boden sehr schwer abspringen kann.


----------



## bernd e (30. September 2010)

zu A) vernünftige Flats und Schuhe und wichtig, Spannung aufbauen ==> dann geht das schon.


----------



## jason_wurzel (30. September 2010)

(ich bin ja da auch erst Anfänger was das springen angeht, daher keine Garantie, sind nur meine Beobachtungen...)
a) Nicht flach auf dem Pedal stehen, sondern das hintere Pedal ist 45° nach unten gekippt und du drückst dich da mit dem Fuss bisschen dagegen --> Das Bike löst sich nicht so schnell von den Füßen.
b) Mit dem gesamten Bike vom Boden abdrücken und dann das Bike auch mithochziehen, nicht ausversehen vom Bike beim Absprung abdrücken...


----------



## tobitobi.ch (1. November 2010)

Nach Meiner Erfahrung lässt man das mit dem Abspringen am Anfang besser sein. Dies aus folgenden Gründen:

_Springen (oder gar fliegen) kann man auch ohne selber aktiv abzuspringen, oder sogar wenn man den Sprung drückt (Racer-Style)

_Wenn man den Focus aufs abspringen legt, lernt man die richtige Technik nie, oder nur sehr schwer.

Wichtig ist, sich vom Sprung schön rausschiessen zu lassen. Das bedeutet, dass während jeder Phase der Anfahrt auf beiden Rädern immer exakt 50% des Gewichts liegen muss.
Am höchsten Flugpunkt senkt man dann das Vorderrad ab und ist dann ganz automatisch richtig ausgerichtet für die Landung.

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist der Kopf, weil man sich insbesondere bei steilen Dirtjumps gefühlsmässig mit dem Oberkörper sehr sehr weit nach hinten lehnen muss. Im Extremfall ist die Ausrichtung des Oberkörpers im Moment des Absprungs dann so: - Der häufigste Fehler ist dann auch, dass man mit dem Oberkörper zu weit vorne ist, also zu viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad lastet.

Das beste Technikbuch, das ich kenne: Mastering Mountainbike Skills von Lee McCormack


----------



## flyingscot (1. November 2010)

Komisch, ich mache das anders... ich bin an der Absprungkante sogar ziemlich weit vorne mit dem Oberkörper damit ich 50/50 Gewichtsverteilung hinbekomme. Wenn ich mich zurücklehnen würde, wie du schreibst, fehlt doch die Last vorne...

Und es klappt auf den Tables des Winterberg-Übungsparkur eigentlich ganz passabel...


----------



## tobitobi.ch (2. November 2010)

Ich habe nochmals bei Mastering Mountainbike Skills von Lee McCormack nachgelesen und kann folgendes anfügen:

_Das mit der Gewichtsverteilung stimmt, das Gewicht muss in jeder Phase zentral bleiben. Das Gewicht ist zentral, und dieser Test funktioniert immer, wenn man die Hand vom Lenker nehmen kann.

_Wer sich nach vorne lehnt, hat zuviel Gewicht auf dem Lenker/Vorderrad. Ist wegen der Geschwindigkeit und den in der Auffahrt wirkenden Kräften nicht mit der Gewichtsverteilung in einem steilen Anstieg zu vergleichen.

_Wenn abspringen, dann nur aus den Beinen. Am Lenker ziehen hilft nur sehr beschränkt und wird nie einen harmonischen Sprung geben.

Ich habe in Whistler zwei Wochen wie wild am Lenker gezogen und bin im BunnyHop Stil die A-Linie runter. Ich sah dabei schlecht aus, schaffte es kaum je bis zur Landung und war schon in der Mitte ausgepumpt. Dann sagte mir einer, ich soll mich mehr nach hinten lehnen und nicht am Lenker ziehen. Das sah besser aus, fühlte sich viel besser an, ich flog bis zur Landung und der Schnauf reichte locker für den ganze Trail....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air-Marky (3. November 2010)

Kanns schlecht erklären obwohl der Username darauf hindeuten würde  aber ich bin der Meinung um so lockerer man ist, um so besser funktionierts, nur nicht verkrapfen dabei,  du musst dich wohl fühlen in der Luft, das geht aber nur mit viel Routine, also fahren, fahren, fahren und springen, springen, springen!


----------



## chrizelot (19. Januar 2011)

Also mir kommt persönlich vor, dass man schon leicht am vorderrad anziehen muss beim springen, aber abdrücken tut man sich meinem Gefühl nach (kanns auch noch nicht gut) mit den Beinen (vorher gute spannung aufbauen wie beim trampolin)

Ich habe noch eine Frage: Hab oft bei kleinen Absprungrampen, bei denen das Rad sozusagen nicht ganz mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig in die Rampe passt (zu kurze Rampe), das Problem, das mir gefühlsmäßig das Hinterrad von hinten reindrückt im Flug (so ganz leichte Überschlagsgefühle).

An der Dämpfung liegts nicht => Hardtail.

Wie springt man solche kurzen Kicker? Hab da keinen Plan, eventuell drücke ich mich auch falsch ab in dem ich den Hinterbau etwas anhebe.

Hab das Problem bei steileren und längeren Kickern gar nicht.


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Januar 2011)

Das passiert natürlich wenn die Flugbahn deines Vorderrades sich schon wieder gen Boden neigt,während dein Hinterrad noch gar nicht über den Kicker hinweg ist.Somit kriegt das Hinterrad den Kick nach oben und das Vorderrad die nach unten geneigte Tendenz.So kommst du natürlich Nose-lastig rein...

Ergo den Kicker schneller fahren,oder stärker am Vorderrad ziehen...


----------



## chrizelot (20. Januar 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Das passiert natürlich wenn die Flugbahn deines Vorderrades sich schon wieder gen Boden neigt,während dein Hinterrad noch gar nicht über den Kicker hinweg ist.Somit kriegt das Hinterrad den Kick nach oben und das Vorderrad die nach unten geneigte Tendenz.So kommst du natürlich Nose-lastig rein...
> 
> Ergo den Kicker schneller fahren,oder stärker am Vorderrad ziehen...


 
Ist jetzt sonnenklar, wie dieser Spezialfall zustandekommt . Mir ist nämlich eh vorgekommen, dass ich aus Respekt vorsichtiger gefahren bin, und es dann eher vorkam als vorher. Werde wohl beide Dinge reduziert haben vor lauter Angstschwitzen. Supi, danke, Fehlerkenntnis motiviert extrem zum Üben!


----------



## Cedric_RE (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das seit Heute hinbekommen mein Fehler war immer das ich zu sehr vorne war mit dem Körper.

Das war auch das Problem beim BunnyHop, jetzt wenn ich auf den Table zufahre und ich abspringe lehne ich mich nach hinten und gehe wieder nach vorne.


----------



## chrizelot (27. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Komisch, ich mache das anders... ich bin an der Absprungkante sogar ziemlich weit vorne mit dem Oberkörper damit ich 50/50 Gewichtsverteilung hinbekomme.


 
Lerns auch gerade erst, aber in den oben erwähnten Buch lehnt sich niemand nach hinten....

Beine gehen wirklich in die entgegengesetzte richtung (man steht sozusagen ~ 90 Grad weg vom Absprung), aber der oberkörper ist jedenfalls (im Vergleich zu den Beinen) nach vorne gebeugt..geht sich ja auch nicht anders aus von der armlänge her ;-)

Im dem folgenden Video sieht man es sehr gut (eher zum Schluß gibts eine Einstellung von der Seite: Einfach auf "Pause" stellen, dann sieht man die Körperhaltung...und woher die Absprungkraft kommt (= Beine)...am Lenker zieht man glaube ich nur ein bißchen, wenn ich gar nicht anziehe, hab ich überhaupt keine Kontrolle über das Bike kommt mir vor.

Und: Vorher wie beim Trampolin hineindrücken, in dem man runter geht mit dem Körper

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXc1_UF6xXg"]YouTube        - Bikeskills.com - How to jump a mountain bike.[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedric_RE (27. Januar 2011)

@chrizelot

So weit hinten wie im Video war ich früher nie gewesen, ich stand immer so aufen Bike das mein Gesicht etwas weiter vor dem Lenker war.


----------



## chrizelot (27. Januar 2011)

Cedric_RE schrieb:


> @chrizelot
> 
> So weit hinten wie im Video war ich früher nie gewesen, ich stand immer so aufen Bike das mein Gesicht etwas weiter vor dem Lenker war.


 
Ich war mir eh sicher, das du es nicht so gemeint hast bzw. ausgeführt hast, wollte nur niemandem zumuten, das so 1:1 zu übernehmen => aua  

Ich hatte (?) immer das Problem, dass ich zu weit hinten war, vor allem bei steilen und weiten Sprüngen.....da gibts sogar fotobeweise dafür *grusel* Angsthase eben, aber immerhin noch nie über das Vorderrad abgestiegen.


----------



## TiiM (28. Januar 2011)

hey,
auf meinem trail sind kleine sprünge über steine, nichts gebautes, sondern einfach so.

mein problem ist, dass wenn ich springe, ich immer ziemlich weit nach vorne komm und ziemlich nosie lande.
kann es sein das der stein zu kurz ist und das hinterrad daadurch einen schlag kriegt beim absprung und dadurch nach oben "geschossen" wird.?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. Januar 2011)

[Offtopic] Kann mir jemand sagen was für einen Helm Jay Hoots in dem ersten geposteten Video fährt? Ist das einer dieser Enduro-Helme von Urge? [/Offtopic]


----------



## SimBo (30. Januar 2011)

nein, musste das timing vom rad "hochziehen" bisschen besser abstimmen!


----------

